# Wyć



## Poland91pl

Hej 
Czy spotkaliście się kiedyś z użyciem czasownika wyć w znaczeniu sterczeć ( jeśli mowa o ubiorze - bluzka, sukienka ) 
Przykład: co ta nowa bluzka tak ci wyje pod szyja ? - w sensie odstaje pod szyja, w niektórych miejscach sterczy.


----------



## zaffy

Nie.


----------



## Henares

Nie.


----------



## grassy

Nie, ale też nie interesuje się modą.


----------



## WesołaBiedronka

Na pewno nie jest to znaczenie ogólnie przyjęte.


----------



## Ben Jamin

WesołaBiedronka said:


> Na pewno nie jest to znaczenie ogólnie przyjęte.


To chyba jakiś regionalizm.


----------



## kknd

Nie jestem pewien. 🤔

(Możesz policzyć to jako odpowiedź! 😅)


----------



## karaluszek

Kilka razy słyszałem, że marynarka albo garnitur „wyje”. Możliwe, że słowo pochodzi z gwary krawieckiej.

Cytaty z google'a:
„Po przymiarkach okazuje się, że spodnie są za krótkie albo źle leżą, koszula ma rękawy 3/4 a marynarka "wyje" z tyłu bądź z przodu. Istny koszmar!” (wlosowe-inspiracje.blogspot.com/2017/07/garnitur-szyty-na-miare.html)

„Krawiec bierze pod uwagę różną wysokość barków (standard) różną dlugość rąk, wade postawy, czy różniące się miedzy sobą nogi. To wszytsko sprawia potem, że garnitur nie "wyje" nie ciągnie sie, nie odstaje, nie marszczy się”... (zegarkiclub.pl/forum/topic/33613-garniturowiec-prawda-i-mit/page/9/ - komentarz osoby z Wa-wy)


----------



## PA_System

Nigdy się z tym nie spotkałem.


----------

